# Holster for Colt Police Positive.



## TomcatPC (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello
Here is my Colt Police Positive Revolver in .32 Colt New Police Calibre, this revolver was made in 1910 and has seen better days, but I love it all the same. I found the holster at a local antique shop for $4 and the revolver fit perfect...talk about getting lucky. Of course, the stocks on the revolver are "aftermarket" they are circa 1960s-1980s (wild guess there) and are made by "Fitwell". I have the original stocks, but they are in not the best of shape.
Mark


----------

